# Penn Squall 15 questions



## OrangeBlood

Just got a new Penn Squall 15. I have seen several videos on these where out of the box they will spin for a minute in free spool. Mine does not do this. With the mag on the lowest setting and cast control on the lowest setting when I spin it I get 5 seconds tops. Is this a major issue? seems like mine is not spinning like any of the videos I have seen. Mine is brand new and just opened the box about 30 min ago. However, when I look at the videos they have line on the reel and I don't. I guess that could be the problem also. 

Also when I go from free spool to retrieve when I wind the handle it seems like it can take a few turns to fully engage. But when I put a little pressure on the reel it engages right away. Is this normal and will it just function fine when there is tension from the weight. This is my first surf set up so sorry if the questions seem basic.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

The spool Bearings probably need to be cleaned of grease and oiled. 
I seem to recall that being an issue with the Squalls


----------



## Mastrbaitr

RjTheMetalhead said:


> The spool Bearings probably need to be cleaned of grease and oiled.
> I seem to recall that being an issue with the Squalls


Just bought one during the winter....good to know!


----------



## Orest

If you are referring to the right side plate knob as "Cast Control"; that is not what that knob is for.

It is used to adjust the spool side to side play. In free spool you want the slightest side to side play in the spool.


Mine was fine out of the box. Just take apart clean bearings and oil them with a good oil.


----------



## dollarbill

Actually the tightness of the spool is cast control also, the mags wont work if the spool is too tight , before the " mag" idea had evolved we used the spool tension for cast control really don't see the need for the magnets. I get its said to prevent backlash but its been my experience that again adjusting the spool tension to the weight being cast does the same thing. I guess maybe its about wear and tear on the bearing in the spool ?


----------



## dollarbill

Could the video have the reel in free spool to get the 1 minute spin ? Im not sure but it sounds like there could be an issue with a defect of some sort on the slow to engage thing. I also had that reel recently and remember it engaging immediately. If drag is set and cast control is set I believe there shouldn't be any free spin of the handle. I hope it works out and good luck


----------



## dollarbill

Seems like a new reel out of the box should need nothing more than adjusted. Price goes up quality goes down , old news right ? lol


----------



## Mastrbaitr

I keep the spool loose and cast with the mags set at full...only had one backlash and that was because my cast did a nose dive due to wrong timing. When I first got it, I locked the spool down cranked up the mag and tried casting. As I got more comfortable I loosened up the spool tension. Everyone wants to cast a mile but it takes some time. My goal is to be able to cast with no drags, if that's even possible.


----------



## csurp

dollarbill said:


> Seems like a new reel out of the box should need nothing more than adjusted. Price goes up quality goes down , old news right ? lol


The post above regarding de-greasing the bearings and applying a drop or two of oil was right on. Also remove the side plate screws one at a time and apply a little grease to prevent them from seizing. Pay particular attention to the ones that go through the frame cross bars. Don't ask me how I know...grrrrr.


----------



## Tommy

Guys,

Be careful cranking down on the end cap. A reel with an Ultracast style spool (bearings located in the spool, not the end caps) should be run with just a hint of side to side play. Cranking down on the end cap WILL slow down the spool but does it by putting pressure on the inner race of the spool bearings. This will lead to premature bearing failure. The old 525 Penn Mag was Ultracast, as are most modern 55/6500 size Abu's and Akios. I would assume the Squall is as well.

Tommy


----------



## Don B

Here's the schematic from the pennreels website:

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/content/purefishing/407-SQL15

Check part numbers 26B and 302B

I could be wrong, but it looks like 6 bearings are associated with the spool spindle.

If a manual is needed:
http://store.scottsbt.com/PennParts/ReelSpecs/PennSquallStar.aspx
There is a short section about setting the controls. 

You may want to contact the sales person to determine the issue you have with engaging the spool.

Don


----------



## csurp

The two bearings you need to concern yourself with are located on both sides of the spool. They remove easily once you have the spool in hand.

This should be helpful

http://www.torquedfishing.com/pdfs/StuCleaning525.pdf


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Tommy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Be careful cranking down on the end cap. A reel with an Ultracast style spool (bearings located in the spool, not the end caps) should be run with just a hint of side to side play. Cranking down on the end cap WILL slow down the spool but does it by putting pressure on the inner race of the spool bearings. This will lead to premature bearing failure. The old 525 Penn Mag was Ultracast, as are most modern 55/6500 size Abu's and Akios. I would assume the Squall is as well.
> 
> Tommy


What you mention about bearing failure is very similar to what happens with a lever drag reel that is set too high preset of drag. Putting side ways load on those bearings kills em quickly.


I have a Torque 25 star drag for boat fishing, the free spool in that reel is phenomenal right out of the box, like an Avet lever drag.

Also with a heavy load on the reel you have to cock the spool back to put the reel in free spool. That's part of Penn's Live Spindle feature apparently, I know it is in the Torque and Fathom line. It may be in the Squall.


----------



## John Purser

csurp said:


> The two bearings you need to concern yourself with are located on both sides of the spool. They remove easily once you have the spool in hand.
> 
> This should be helpful
> 
> http://www.torquedfishing.com/pdfs/StuCleaning525.pdf


Thanks for this. I haven't been able to find a good howto on servicing a squall and I think this will be a big help.


----------



## ez2cdave

*http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=5939.0*


----------



## John Purser

Thanks ez2cdave. I've seen that thread on Alan's site and if I had more experience with these reels it might be enough. It's just a little intimidating at this point and csurp's link filled in some holes.

John


----------



## ez2cdave

John Purser said:


> Thanks ez2cdave. I've seen that thread on Alan's site and if I had more experience with these reels it might be enough. It's just a little intimidating at this point and csurp's link filled in some holes.
> 
> John


Anytime, John !


----------



## cthulhu

I had the same "issue" with my Squall 15, where going from free spool to actually pulling could take a moment and almost a full turn. I found it only did this if the spool had no line out, and no "pull" on the line. If there is anything pulling on the line, even just the weight of wet braid, it will engage really quickly as I had hoped. A little annoying when playing with the reel in the hand, without a line in the water, but does not happen when fishing, or field casting.


----------



## Charles McDonald

I also use a penn squall 15 and I was having similar problems not being to educated at the time on my reel I just accepted it and kept casting and fishing the c clamp that holds the right side bearing in place broke in mid cast causing a lot of damage to the internal parts of the reel to the point of no return luckily it was under warranty so I returned it got a new on and set a new pb of 135 yards today great reel and it will let you know it needs serviced


----------



## Fish'n Phil

Went to BPS and spooled up a new Squall 15 that I received over Christmas. Luckily they checked the drag with a scale and it was only 6 lb. Tried another scale...same result. Spooled up another Squall and it was exerting 17 lbs. Seems like every Penn I've had breaks easily...this one was defective right out of the box.


----------

